# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Σωματόμορφες Διαταραχές (Υποχονδρίαση, Αρρωστοφοβία κτλ) >  ΦΟΒΟΣ/ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΥΓΕΙΑΣ/ΥΠΟΧΟΝΔΡΙΟΣ

## mixalakis

ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ, ΠΟΛΛΟΙ ΘΑ ΜΕ ΘΥΜΑΣΤΕ ΑΠΟ ΠΑΛΑΙΟΤΕΡΑ ΚΕΙΜΕΝΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΓΡΑΨΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΤΙ ΑΝΤΙΜΕΤΩΠΙΖΩ.
ΣΑΣ ΓΡΑΦΩ ΠΕΡΙΛΗΠΤΙΚΑ ΠΩΣ ΞΕΚΙΝΗΣΑ.

ΠΕΡΣΙ ΤΟ ΜΑΙΟ ΕΚΕΙ ΠΟΥ ΕΒΛΕΠΑ ΤΗΛΕΟΡΑΣΗ,ΞΑΦΝΙΚΑ ΜΟΥ ΗΡΘΕ ΜΙΑ ΕΝΤΩΝΗ ΖΑΛΑΔΑ ΚΑΤΙ ΣΑΝ (ΤΣΑΦ,ΤΣΑΦ) ΚΑΙ ΦΟΒΗΘΗΚΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΙ ΚΛΕΙΣΤΗΚΑ ΣΤΟ ΔΩΜΑΤΙΟ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΟΥΤΕ ΝΑ ΞΑΝΑΦΑΩ ΟΥΤΕ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ, ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΠΑΡΑΜΙΚΡΗ ΚΙΝΗΣΗ ΖΑΛΙΖΟΜΟΥΝΑ..

ΤΟ ΕΠΟΜΕΝΟ ΕΝΑ ΜΗΝΑ ΕΤΡΕΧΑ ΑΠΟ ΓΙΑΤΡΟ ΣΕ ΓΙΑΤΡΟ ΓΙΑ ΤΙΣ ΠΕΡΕΤΕΡΟ ΕΞΕΤΑΣΕΙΣ. ΥΠΕΡΥΧΟΥΣ ΚΑΡΔΕΙΑΣ, ΤΕΣΤ ΧΟΛΤΕΡ, ΕΞΕΤΑΣΕΙΣ ΑΙΜΑΤΟΣ, ΕΞΕΤΑΣΕΙΣ ΚΟΙΛΙΑΣ,ΝΕΦΡΑ ΣΥΚΩΤΙ ΠΑΓΚΡΕΑΣ , ΧΟΛΗ ΚΑΙ ΟΛΑ ΤΑ ΣΥΝΑΦΗ.
ΑΞΟΝΙΚΗ ΣΤΟ ΕΓΚΕΦΑΛΟ, ΜΑΓΝΗΤΙΚΗ ΣΤΟ ΕΓΚΕΦΑΛΟ,ΠΗΓΑ ΣΕ ΟΦΑΛΜΙΑΤΡΟ, ΣΕ ΟΡΥΛΑ, ΣΕ ΟΡΘΟΠΕΔΙΚΟ ΣΕ ΝΕΥΡΟΛΟΓΟ ΚΑΙ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΠΗΓΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΑΛΙΣΤΑ ΠΟΛΛΕΣ ΕΞΕΤΑΣΕΙΣ ΑΠΟ 2 ΦΟΡΕΣ. ΚΑΙ ΟΛΕΣ ΟΙ ΕΞΕΤΑΣΕΙΣ ΗΤΑΝ ΤΕΛΕΙΕΣ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΝΑ ΑΝΤΙΜΕΤΩΠΙΖΩ ΚΑΠΟΙΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ , ΕΚΤΟΣ ΑΠΟ ΘΥΡΩΙΔΗ ΠΟΥ ΑΝΑΚΑΛΥΨΑ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΧΑ ΚΑΙ ΠΕΤΡΕΣ ΣΤΗΝ ΧΟΛΗ. ΑΛΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΗΤΑΝ ΛΟΓΟΣ ΑΥΤΟΣ ΝΑ ΖΑΛΙΖΟΜΑΙ ΣΥΝΕΧΕΙΑ. ΜΟΥ ΕΙΧΕ ΓΙΝΕΙ ΕΜΜΟΝΗ ΙΔΕΑ ΚΑΙ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΑ ΟΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΜΟΥ ΕΦΕΥΓΕ ΠΟΤΕ, ΤΑ ΒΡΑΔΥΑ ΚΑΘΟΜΟΥΝ ΚΑΙ ΣΚΕΦΤΟΜΟΥΝ ΟΤΙ ΕΧΩ ΚΑΤΙ ΣΟΒΑΡΟ,ΣΟΒΑΡΗ ΑΣΘΕΝΕΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΠΕΘΑΝΩ ΚΑΙ ΕΚΛΕΓΑ.ΕΙΧΑ ΠΕΡΑΣΕΙ ΦΡΙΚΤΑ ΕΝΤΕΛΩΣ.
ΗΜΟΥΝ ΤΟΣΟ ΠΙΕΣΜΕΝΟΣ ΨΥΧΟΛΟΓΙΚΑ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΗΞΕΡΑ ΤΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ. ΕΧΑΣΑ ΦΙΛΟΥΣ ΕΤΣΙ,ΓΙΑΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΝΑ ΒΓΩ ΜΕ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΦΟΒΟΜΟΥΝ ΝΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΠΩ ΤΙ ΑΝΤΙΜΕΤΩΠΙΖΩ.
ΞΑΝΑΠΗΓΑ ΛΟΙΠΟΝ ΣΤΗΝ ΠΑΘΟΛΟΓΟ ΜΟΥ ΓΙΑ ΠΟΛΑΠΛΗ ΦΟΡΑ ΜΕ ΟΛΕΣ ΤΙΣ ΕΞΕΤΑΣΕΙΣ ΜΑΖΙ ΝΑ ΤΗΣ ΞΑΝΑΔΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΥ ΕΠΕΜΕΝΕ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΛΕΕΙ ΟΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ. ΚΑΙ ΜΟΥ ΣΥΝΕΣΤΗΣΕ ΝΑ ΠΑΩ ΣΕ ΕΝΑΝ ΨΥΧΙΑΤΡΟ..

ΧΩΡΙΣ ΝΑ ΕΧΩ ΑΛΛΗ ΕΠΙΛΟΓΗ ΕΠΙΣΚΕΦΤΗΚΑ ΤΟΝ ΨΥΧΙΑΤΡΟ,ΠΟΥ ΠΑΡΕΠΙΠΤΟΝΤΩΣ ΗΤΑΝ ΚΑΙ ΟΙΚΟΓΕΝΕΙΑΚΟΣ ΨΥΧΙΑΤΡΟΣ ΤΗΣ ΠΑΘΟΛΟΓΟΥ , ΤΟΥ ΕΙΠΑ ΟΛΑ ΑΥΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΤΡΑΒΟΥΣΑ ΜΕ ΤΙΣ ΖΑΛΑΔΕΣ ΤΙΣ ΚΑΚΕΣ ΣΚΕΨΕΙΣ ΠΟΥ ΕΚΑΝΑ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΜΥΑΛΟ ΜΟΥ ΟΤΙ ΘΑ ΠΕΘΑΙΝΑ, ΚΑΙ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΠΕ ΟΤΙ ΕΧΩ ΨΥΧΟΣΩΜΑΤΙΚΗ ΔΙΑΤΑΡΑΧΗ ΜΕ ΜΙΑ ΜΙΡΚΗ ΚΑΤΑΘΛΙΨΗ.
ΟΛΑ ΑΥΤΑ ΓΙΝΑΝΕ ΤΟΝ ΙΟΥΝΗ ΤΟΝ ΠΕΡΣΙΝΟ.
ΜΟΥ ΕΙΠΕ ΟΤΙ ΕΠΡΕΠΕ ΝΑ ΠΑΡΩ ΜΙΑ ΘΕΡΑΠΕΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΑΡΝΗΘΗΚΑ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΤΟ ΜΟΝΟ ΠΟΥ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΗΤΑΝ ΝΑ ΦΥΓΕΙ Ο ΦΟΒΟΣ ΑΠΟ ΠΑΝΩ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΙ Η ΚΑΤΑΡΑΜΕΝΗ ΖΑΛΑΔΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΝΑ ΜΗΝΑ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΜΕΡΕΣ ΔΕΝ ΜΕ ΑΦΗΝΕ ΣΕ ΗΣΥΧΙΑ.
ΜΟΥ ΕΔΩΣΕ ΝΑ ΠΑΙΡΝΩ ΧΑΝΑΧ 1MG ΚΑΙ ΣΕΡΟΧΑΤ 30 MG
KAI MAZI ME ΑΥΤΑ ΕΠΑΙΡΝΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΝΑ ΧΑΠΙ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΠΙΕΣΗ ΜΕ 20 ΜΙΛΙΓΚΡΑΜ.
ΤΗΝ ΤΡΙΤΗ ΜΕ ΤΕΤΑΡΤΗ ΜΕΡΑ ΜΕ ΕΓΚΑΤΕΛΕΙΨΕ Η ΖΑΛΑΔΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΝΙΩΘΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΩΡΑΙΑ.. ΑΛΛΑ ΚΑΤΑ ΔΙΑΣΤΗΜΑΤΑ ΜΟΥ ΜΠΑΙΝΑΝΕ ΣΤΟ ΜΥΑΛΟ ΜΟΥ ΔΙΑΦΟΡΑ,ΟΤΙ ΜΟΥ ΜΟΥΔΙΑΖΕΙ ΤΟ ΧΕΡΙ , ΟΤΙ ΕΧΩ ΑΡΥΘΜΙΕΣ, ΠΟΝΟ ΣΤΟ ΣΤΗΘΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΔΙΑΦΟΡΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΦΕΥΓΑΝΕ ΜΕΤΑ ΑΠΟ 2 3 ΜΕΡΕΣ.
ΜΕΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΣΧΕΔΟΝ ΕΝΑ ΧΡΟΝΟ ΘΕΡΑΠΕΙΑ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΠΩ ΟΤΙ ΕΝΙΩΣΑ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΑ , ΑΛΛΑ ΤΗΝ ΤΕΛΕΥΤΑΙΑ ΕΒΔΟΜΑΔΑ ΝΙΩΘΩ ΠΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΠΟΥ ΑΡΥΘΜΙΕΣ , ΠΟΝΟ ΣΤΟ ΣΤΗΘΟΣ ,ΜΙΚΡΟΜΟΥΔΙΑΣΜΑΤΑ ΣΤΟ ΧΕΡΙ , ΚΑΙ ΦΥΣΙΚΑ ΦΟΒΟ. ΒΕΒΑΙΑ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΕΛΕΝΞΩ ΑΛΛΑ ΓΙΑ ΠΟΣΟ?
ΚΑΙ ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΜΕ ΦΟΒΙΖΕΙ ΛΙΓΑΚΙ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΚΟΙΜΑΜΑΙ ΠΟΛΛΕΣ ΩΡΕΣ.

ΑΥΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΕΜΕΝΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΩΡΑ.

ΥΣΤΕΡΟΓΡΑΦΟ.
ΕΑΝ ΔΙΑΒΑΖΕΙ ΜΙΑ ΚΟΠΕΠΑ ΠΟΥ ΤΟ ΟΝΟΜΑ ΤΗΣ ΞΕΚΙΝΑΕΙ ΑΠΟ (Δ) ΑΣ ΑΝΟΙΞΕΙ ΤΟ ΜΣΝ ΤΗΣ ΝΑ ΤΑ ΠΟΥΜΕ,ΓΙΑΤΙ ΧΑΘΗΚΑΜΕ ΤΟ ΤΕΛΕΥΤΑΙΟ ΚΑΙΡΟ.

----------


## jo_82

φιλε μιχαλακη, 

υποθετω απο αυτα που αναφερεις οτι σε πιανουν κρισεις πανικου κ ισως εχει κ κπ τυπου νοσοφοβια. δεν ξερω απο αυτα κ γι αυτο να με συγχωρεις για την \"προχειροτητα\" της \"διαγνωσης\", αλλα φανταζομαι ο γιατρος σου ειπε τι ακριβως εχεις! περα απο τα φαρμακα, που ειναι η εσχατη λυση, σου εδωσε καμια πιο χρησιμη συμβουλη για το πως θα αντιμετωπισεις τις κρισεις πανικου που σε πιανουν?

μην αδικεις τον εαυτο σου βαφτιζοντας τον υποχονδριο.... κατα την γνωμη μου καποιο τραυμα βρισκεται πισω απο αυτη την αντιδραση που δρα υποσυνειδητα κ μπλοκαρει το μυαλο.

κουβεντιασε με τον ξιατρο σου πανω σε αυτη την βαση κ σιγουρα θα βρεις την ακρη του νηματος που θα σε βοηθησει να αντιμετωπισεις ουσιαστικα το ζητημα αυτο.

μην επαναπαυθεις με τα φαρμακα, δεν ειναι η ουσιαστικη θεραπεια, απλα μετριαζουν λιγο το αγχος!

μπορεις να κανεις καμια υποθεση για το τι σου προκαλεσε αυτη την αντιδραση?

μην ανησυχεις, ολα θα πανε καλά!! be strong!!!



;) ;) ;)

----------


## mixalakis

ηδη σημερα νιωθω καλυτερα..
ο γιατρος μου ειπε οτι ολα οφειλονται απο το ανχος του περιτου μου βαρους και εαν αδυνατισω,σιγα σιγα θα μου φυγουν ολες αυτες οι φοβιες..
επισης μου ειπε να ελλατωσω και το τζογο :)

----------


## Kassi

> _Originally posted by mixalakis_
> ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ, ΠΟΛΛΟΙ ΘΑ ΜΕ ΘΥΜΑΣΤΕ ΑΠΟ ΠΑΛΑΙΟΤΕΡΑ ΚΕΙΜΕΝΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΓΡΑΨΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΤΙ ΑΝΤΙΜΕΤΩΠΙΖΩ.
> ΣΑΣ ΓΡΑΦΩ ΠΕΡΙΛΗΠΤΙΚΑ ΠΩΣ ΞΕΚΙΝΗΣΑ.
> 
> ΠΕΡΣΙ ΤΟ ΜΑΙΟ ΕΚΕΙ ΠΟΥ ΕΒΛΕΠΑ ΤΗΛΕΟΡΑΣΗ,ΞΑΦΝΙΚΑ ΜΟΥ ΗΡΘΕ ΜΙΑ ΕΝΤΩΝΗ ΖΑΛΑΔΑ ΚΑΤΙ ΣΑΝ (ΤΣΑΦ,ΤΣΑΦ) ΚΑΙ ΦΟΒΗΘΗΚΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΙ ΚΛΕΙΣΤΗΚΑ ΣΤΟ ΔΩΜΑΤΙΟ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΟΥΤΕ ΝΑ ΞΑΝΑΦΑΩ ΟΥΤΕ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ, ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΠΑΡΑΜΙΚΡΗ ΚΙΝΗΣΗ ΖΑΛΙΖΟΜΟΥΝΑ..
> 
> ΤΟ ΕΠΟΜΕΝΟ ΕΝΑ ΜΗΝΑ ΕΤΡΕΧΑ ΑΠΟ ΓΙΑΤΡΟ ΣΕ ΓΙΑΤΡΟ ΓΙΑ ΤΙΣ ΠΕΡΕΤΕΡΟ ΕΞΕΤΑΣΕΙΣ. ΥΠΕΡΥΧΟΥΣ ΚΑΡΔΕΙΑΣ, ΤΕΣΤ ΧΟΛΤΕΡ, ΕΞΕΤΑΣΕΙΣ ΑΙΜΑΤΟΣ, ΕΞΕΤΑΣΕΙΣ ΚΟΙΛΙΑΣ,ΝΕΦΡΑ ΣΥΚΩΤΙ ΠΑΓΚΡΕΑΣ , ΧΟΛΗ ΚΑΙ ΟΛΑ ΤΑ ΣΥΝΑΦΗ.
> ΑΞΟΝΙΚΗ ΣΤΟ ΕΓΚΕΦΑΛΟ, ΜΑΓΝΗΤΙΚΗ ΣΤΟ ΕΓΚΕΦΑΛΟ,ΠΗΓΑ ΣΕ ΟΦΑΛΜΙΑΤΡΟ, ΣΕ ΟΡΥΛΑ, ΣΕ ΟΡΘΟΠΕΔΙΚΟ ΣΕ ΝΕΥΡΟΛΟΓΟ ΚΑΙ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΠΗΓΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΑΛΙΣΤΑ ΠΟΛΛΕΣ ΕΞΕΤΑΣΕΙΣ ΑΠΟ 2 ΦΟΡΕΣ. ΚΑΙ ΟΛΕΣ ΟΙ ΕΞΕΤΑΣΕΙΣ ΗΤΑΝ ΤΕΛΕΙΕΣ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΝΑ ΑΝΤΙΜΕΤΩΠΙΖΩ ΚΑΠΟΙΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ , ΕΚΤΟΣ ΑΠΟ ΘΥΡΩΙΔΗ ΠΟΥ ΑΝΑΚΑΛΥΨΑ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΧΑ ΚΑΙ ΠΕΤΡΕΣ ΣΤΗΝ ΧΟΛΗ. ΑΛΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΗΤΑΝ ΛΟΓΟΣ ΑΥΤΟΣ ΝΑ ΖΑΛΙΖΟΜΑΙ ΣΥΝΕΧΕΙΑ. ΜΟΥ ΕΙΧΕ ΓΙΝΕΙ ΕΜΜΟΝΗ ΙΔΕΑ ΚΑΙ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΑ ΟΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΜΟΥ ΕΦΕΥΓΕ ΠΟΤΕ, ΤΑ ΒΡΑΔΥΑ ΚΑΘΟΜΟΥΝ ΚΑΙ ΣΚΕΦΤΟΜΟΥΝ ΟΤΙ ΕΧΩ ΚΑΤΙ ΣΟΒΑΡΟ,ΣΟΒΑΡΗ ΑΣΘΕΝΕΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΠΕΘΑΝΩ ΚΑΙ ΕΚΛΕΓΑ.ΕΙΧΑ ΠΕΡΑΣΕΙ ΦΡΙΚΤΑ ΕΝΤΕΛΩΣ.
> ΗΜΟΥΝ ΤΟΣΟ ΠΙΕΣΜΕΝΟΣ ΨΥΧΟΛΟΓΙΚΑ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΗΞΕΡΑ ΤΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ. ΕΧΑΣΑ ΦΙΛΟΥΣ ΕΤΣΙ,ΓΙΑΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΝΑ ΒΓΩ ΜΕ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΦΟΒΟΜΟΥΝ ΝΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΠΩ ΤΙ ΑΝΤΙΜΕΤΩΠΙΖΩ.
> ...


Κρίση πανικού ε;;Χμμμμ.Αν είναι όντως την πέρασες με μια απλή ζαλάδα τυχερούλη.Λοιπόν φαίνονται αυτά που λες περί μουδιασμάτων να είναι ψυχοσωματικά.Τι φαίνονται δηλαδή;Στο είπε και ο γιατρός.Μην τα πολυσκέφτεσαι.Στις αρχές μέχρι να συνηθίσει ο οργανισμός τα χάπια περνάς μια άσχημη περίοδο προσαρμογής.Εγώ ξυπνούσα τα βράδια και είχα ανεβάσει πίεση.Ζαλιζόμουν,έλεγα θα πεθάνω.Το ίδιο και τα πρωινά.Ένα χάλι ήμουν.Πέρασε ένας μήνας περίπου έτσι.Μπορεί και παραπάνω.Μέσα στους πρώτους μήνες ξυπνούσα μερικά πρωινά και αισθανόμουν σε άλλη διάσταση.Αναγκαζόμουν να φωνάξω γιατί τρόμαζα έτσι πως έβλεπα τα πράγματα αλλά επανερχόμουν.Ξυπνούσα και ήταν θολά όλα.Ήμουν εκεί αλλά δεν ήμουν.Όλα αυτά περνάνε.Αρχίζουν όταν παίρνεις πρώτη φορά το χάπι,όταν το κόβεις ή όταν αλλάζεις τη δόση του και δεν πρέπει να σε φοβίζουν ιδιαίτερα ως ότι αποτελούν κάποια σημαντική ασθένεια.Η κατάθλιψη βρίσκει μεγάλες αλλαγές με τα χάπια.Αρκεί να αλλάξουμε και συνήθειες που προκαλούν κατάθλιψη ή αντίστοιχα περιβάλλοντα.

----------


## alfapark2001

Οτι και να πεις σε καταλαβαινω ειμαι ακριβως στο ιδιο στυλ. Φαντασου οτι την παρασκευη πηγα στον καρδιολογο τον εβαλα να μου κανει ολες τις εξετασεις (γιατι εχω ζαλαδες, σξηξιμο στο στηθος στο λαιμο νομιζω οτι πεθαινω)τελικα μου λεει εγω δεν βλεπω τιποτα ολα ειναι τελεια. Παλι σημερα τα ιδια τι εχω τι εχω, πραγματικα το μονο που μου ειπε ο γιατρος ειναι οτι μαλλον εχω θυρηοειδη και για αυτο εχω περιτα κιλα τα ιδια δηλαδη με εσενα. Τωρα οτι και να σου πω ειναι λιγο εχω ακριβως τα ιδια δεν εισαι μονος σου. Και εγω ψαχνομαι να δω τι μου συμβαινει!!

Και μαλλον δεν 8α ειναι τιποτα.

----------


## epanastatis

Μιχαλακι εγω τρεχω 3 χρονια στους γιατρους.ειμαι 34 χρονων ειχα μια εντελως φισιολογικη ζωη η οποια μεσα σε ενα βραδυ αλλαξε!πονους στην κοιλια στο στηθος στην πλατη στα χερια και στα ποδια στον λαιμο και γενικως πονους παντου! νια το ενα μια το αλλο και δεν καταλιγω πουθενα.και αλλα πολλα σωματικα προβληματα που δεν περιγραφονται.εχω παει στους καλυτερους καθηγητες και ολοι μου ειπανε οτι εχω πολυ ανχος και νευρικα.απο τοτε παρατηρω το εαυτο μου ακομα και αν ποναει το νυχι μου νομιζοντας παντα για ολα αυτα οτι εχω καποια σοβαρη ασθενεια.πασχω σιγουρα λοιπον απο εμμονες ιδεες. το χειροτερο ειναι οτι ακομα παλευο με τον εαυτο μου.... κατα τα αλλα η ζωη μου ειναι φισιολογικη με την γυναικα μου και τα υπολοιπα. με τον εαυτο μου ομως δεν ειναι....γι αυτο τωρα που ειναι νωρις σταματα να ασχολεισαι με ολα αυτα γιατι θα μπλεξεις παρα πολυ ασχημα.πιστεψε με...

----------


## adonistsav

xese mesa polixroni. kai go mia apo ta idia. ponous padou xoris logo kai aitia exo perasei ena soro emfragmata mexri tora alla sto mialo mou.........

----------


## alfapark2001

εγω ρε παιδια που τους εχω τρελλανει ολους εχω μαθει καλυτερα απο τους γιατρους τις ασθενειες δηλαδη μιλαω με γιατρους και τους απανταω με ιατρικους ορους λες και ειμαι κανενας ειδικος. Ρε τι πραγμα ειναι αυτο. Δεν παμε καλα Λοιπον παιδια παρτε το χαμπαρι ας ζησουμε καλα ας γινει τροπος ζωης το \"Δεν γ.........αι??\" Ισως μπορεσουμε να ειμαστε και εμεις καλα. Αφου δεν υπαρχει αλλη λυση. Καλη μας τυχη .....

----------


## jo_82

εγω αυτο που εχω καταλαβει ειναι οτι δημιουργουμε προβληματα εκει που δεν υπαρχουν...

αντι να ζουμε την ζωη μεχρι τελικης πτωσεως-οπως οφειλουμε να κανουμε γιατι αυριο δεν ξερουμε τι μας περιμενει- αφηνουμε το μυαλο να κανει κουμαντο....
αναλωνομαστε τζαμπα και βερεσε σε προβληματα ανουσια κ ανυπαρκτα πολλες φορες απλα κ μονο γιατι αφηνουμε το μυαλο να κανει πραγματα ασυναισθητα!!

ε οχι!!! υπαρχουν πολλοι τροποι να ξεπεραστουν τα οποια προβληματα εχει ο καθενας κ συνηθως η λυση του προβληματος η εστω η αντιμετωπιση του ως ενα βαθμο ειναι παρα μα παρα πολυ απλη...

ενα κατοικιδιο ας πουμε...
εθελοντικη εργασια...
ενασχοληση με κπ αθλημα η χομπι....
εκδρομη με φιλους.....
εγγραφη σε γυμναστηριο.....
φλερτακι.....
χαλαρωτικη μουσικη.....
ντουζακι (κατα προτιμηση οχι σκωτσεζικο)......
ενασχοληση με τον εαυτο μας κ τις αναγκες του....
κ γενικοτερα ο,τι μας ευχαριστει κ μας γεμιζει αυτοπεποθηση, ο,τι μας δινει ενεργεια να συνεχισουμε να παλευουμε για το καλυτερο...!


σκεφτειτε απλα οτι τα ατομα που παλευουν για την επιβιωση κ το μονο που τους νοιαζει ειναι να βρουν κτ να φαν κ κτ να πιουν..εχουν κ τα λιγοτερα ψυχολογικα...

κ εμεις οι περισσοτεροι που εχουμε λυσει το βιοποριστικο προβλημα κατα κπ τροπο, εφευρισκουμε διαρκως τροπους να ειμαστε δυστυχισμενοι ενω επρεπε να συμβαινει το αναποδο!

αυτο πρεπει να μας βαλει σε σκεψη κ να μην επαναπαυομαστε πιστευοντας οτι εχουμε κτ σοβαρο.

τιποτα τραγικο δεν εχουμε κ αυτο ειναι που μας τσιτωνει...

θελουμε να εχουμε κτ βρε αδερφε....σωνει κ καλα...

για να ξυπνησει λιγο το αλλο μισο του εγκεφαλου πριν φαει το αλλο μισο...!!!

----------


## mixalakis

sas euxaristw paidia olous gia tis sumvoules sas.
shmera pou phga sto psixiatro hdh mou eipe na elatwsw ta farmaka kathw me eide polu kalutera.
thn prohgoumenh fora pou elatwsa to seroxat eniwtha asxima.. elpizw twra pou tha to elatwsw na niwsw poio kala h tha to palepsw wste na ginei poio anodino ginetai

----------


## nikos18

eimai 18 xronwn.eixa ponokefaloys k zalades k piga se ena giatro tou ika k m grapse na kanw a3onikh egkefaloy.phga sto nosokomeio egkefalos g na thn kanw.prin thn kanw eida enan giatro k m eipe oti kalytero einai na ekana magnhtikh gt ayth h e3etash exei aktinobolia.egw dn h3era oti h magnhtikh einai kalyterh k dn to katalaba amesws.meta phre thn apofash na kanw a3onikh.k thn ekana me baria kardia.k krathse 20 lepta!eythxws dn eixa tpt.metaniwnw para poly gt tha mporoysa na to xa apofygei k na kana mia magnhtikh.ti kako ekana sthn ygeia m?gt exw typseis g ton eyato m.

----------


## CeliaM

_Να ενημερώσω ότι σε αυτό το φόρουμ προτιμάμε να γράφουμε με ελληνικούς χαρακτήρες.
:)_

----------


## Litsa37

ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΓΕΙΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ Η ΛΙΤΣΑ ΕΔΩ ΚΑΙ 3/5 ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΕΧΩ ΚΡΙΣΕΙΣ ΠΑΝΙΚΟΥ ΚΑΤΑΘΛΗΨΗ ΤΩΡΑ ΑΡΧΙΣΑ ΝΑ ΑΝΕΒΑΖΩ ΚΑΙ ΠΙΕΣΗ ΤΡΕΧΩ ΣΤΟΥΣ ΚΑΡΔΙΟΛΟΓΟΥΣ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΠΑΡΩ ΔΥΝΑΜΗ ΚΑΙ ΑΥΤΟΠΕΠΟΙΘΗΣΗ ΑΡΡΥΜΙΕΣ ΑΠΟ ΟΛΑ ΤΗ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ ΚΟΥΡΑΣΤΙΚΑ ΟΤΙ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΜΕ ΠΟΝΕΣΕΙ ΝΟΜΙΖΩ ΠΕΘΑΙΝΩ :(:(:(:(

----------

